# Hardman Apiaries



## millbeezhoney (Feb 10, 2011)

i have used hardman apiaries for the last 3 years, actualy ordered bees from kelley in kentucky, but the packages they sell are from hardman apiaries. out of the last three years and over 50 queens, i have only 2 thats TWO good hives going, this year i went with a new supplier called queenright collonies and am very impressed with the golden italian queens with only one of the ten that looks slow but still has a great brood pattern, hardmans is selling queens for less than 15 bucks, but i think you get what you pay for, so, for this old beek, no more hardman apiaries beez, last year i had imported varoa from them in a package, kept it isolated and it died eventualy.i realy hate saying negative things about a business but , if the shoe fits, wear it. maybe save someone else from wasting the grocery money on junk bees.


----------

